
Video Shows Palantir CEO Ridiculing Trump and Slamming His Immigration Rhetoric - jflowers45
https://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/video-shows-palantir-ceo-ridiculing-trump-and-slamming-his
======
jhanschoo
Something about Alex Karp's ideology:

He's a PhD student of Habermas of Frankfurt School of critical theory fame. No
doubt a gross simplification, but one can safely presume that he's more
supportive of the left in US politics.

Regardless, based on his having had such training, my educated guess is that
Karp is more intuitively aware and sensitive to what one's particular actions
and participation in a society's public sphere entail for its ideology and
culture than many of us, not to mention Trump.

Still another PR disaster for Palantir tho'.

